# Any Info On This Seamster 60 Apreciated



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't usually buy on impulse, but having looked for the right SM300 for ages and then given up the ghost, I was really smitten by the Seamster 60 (ref 166.062) that was listed on TZ-UK recently. With box and punched papers from 1969ish, it proved to be irresistible and it arrived with a nice tropic strap and the mint bracelet still in the (original) box.

Information on this one seems rather scant. It's a very wearable size at 37mm, and that's without a quite large crown (in fact, this reference has been dubbed the "Big Crown" and you can see why from the photos). It has a deep blue dial and a similarly coloured bakelite bezel (both in fantastic condition) and apparently houses a 24 jewel calibre 565 automatic movement; it doesn't hack, but the date is quick-set and operated by pulling out and releasing the crown to advance by one day at a time. Water resistance was originally 60m but this one won't be going swimming any time soon.

I think I'm right in saying that they were only produced from the late 60's to the very early 70's. If anyone has some more information on them I'd like to hear it, so feel free to add anything you know below.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

That's really lovely Tony, and great pics as always.

You just can't beat 60's-70's Omegas for variety and style. Especially when in such superb condition.

I know nothing about it, other than I like it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

TheFlyingBanana said:


> That's really lovely Tony, and great pics as always.
> 
> You just can't beat 60's-70's Omegas for variety and style. Especially when in such superb condition.
> 
> I know nothing about it, other than I like it!


I just wanted to echo that - it looks fantastic. Great catch!


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks both. I'm having a real problem finding any info of substance, though, so will keep looking.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Only thing I can add, Tony, is that mine dates to 1970 and they are not often seen. I imagine not too many were made.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats superb. I'd take that over a modern one any day of the week.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Fantastic example of 70's omega diver :yes: - love divers from this era


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

It is lovely, isn't it, and also unusual in terms of the dial and insert. (I quite like that its a Bakelite insert, actually.)


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

learningtofly said:


> It is lovely, isn't it, and also unusual in terms of the dial and insert. (I quite like that its a Bakelite insert, actually.)


Very much so , its just made my wanted list , was going for a glycine combat sub until I can afford a proper submariner but this seems a more attractive bet.


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr.D said:


> Very much so , its just made my wanted list , was going for a glycine combat sub until I can afford a proper submariner but this seems a more attractive bet.


Not easy to find, but Chrono24 is probably your best bet.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

learningtofly said:


> Mr.D said:
> 
> 
> > Very much so , its just made my wanted list , was going for a glycine combat sub until I can afford a proper submariner but this seems a more attractive bet.
> ...


There is one on there, on a strap, for nearly Â£1500. That's just madness !!

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

Foggy said:


> learningtofly said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.D said:
> ...


They're not actually very easy to price, as they come up so seldom. I actually paid what I thought was quite a lot for this, but it was effectively NOS (well, mint anyway) and came with box and papers. That one at Â£1500 is well overpriced though.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Foggy said:


> learningtofly said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.D said:
> ...


Great to see you here Ian!

That does seem a little high - but is the condition as good as Tony's? I would not feel cheated if I had paid well over 1k for an example as good as his with B&P.

In the past I've found Chrono24 sellers are very open to offers, particularly if the watch has been listed a while.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's what they look like "naked" i.e. without bezel. This is how I bought mine at a car boot sale some years back.










I then tracked down a NOS bezel (cost more than the rest of the watch), and lightly polished the acryllic crystal.










I agree that they are difficult to find and price. I'd say around the high hundreds up to Â£1k is about right, particularly with papers etc.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Foggy said:


> Here's what they look like "naked" i.e. without bezel. This is how I bought mine at a car boot sale some years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. I'd love a look in your watch box someday!

You did well to source a bezel - that must have been near to mission impossible surely?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The bezel came from Australia - at the time a well known firm (where the term "watchco" SM300's comes from) had a splendid array of rare Omega spares, which have now pretty much all been bought up. Back then the prices were much more reasonable too and I'm pretty sure the bezel came in at less than Â£100 delivered.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually paid â‚¬1450 for mine - maybe a bit toppy but it really is like new, and a good set.

Where on earth did you source a bezel, Ian?

Edit: Ah, just saw your post.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

Foggy said:


> The bezel came from Australia - at the time a well known firm (where the term "watchco" SM300's comes from) had a splendid array of rare Omega spares, which have now pretty much all been bought up. Back then the prices were much more reasonable too and I'm pretty sure the bezel came in at less than Â£100 delivered.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Foggy


Was the watch one of your famous boot-sale finds?

Are you still frequenting boot sales? I gave up a few years back, as the pickings were becoming slimmer than Mr Slim after a six month stretch on Atkins...


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Tony - condition is everything, plus with papers too, so the premium is probably ok. Where will you find another in the same condition? (Now I've said that, somebody, somewhere will open a vault and find a batch of NOS examples ;-) )

Alex - still get out and about but the stuff is harder to find. Still do find the odd gem though.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

